# Gas insert recommendations?



## hwinter (Oct 22, 2020)

We were hoping to install a Valor G3.5 (costs around $5K without install). We like the radiant heat option and no required electricity.  Our space is about 1,000 sq. ft.  We have a forced air, gas, high efficiency furnace. 

However, I've read that Valor may not use the SIT valve leading to problems with the remote.  

I'd appreciate any thoughts on Valor and/or recommendations on a good quality gas insert that can be used during a power outage.   Or, should we consider a wood burning or pellet stove.  I really like the idea of gas for the clean burning and ease of use.


----------



## SirTaran (Nov 13, 2020)

New Member here also looking for a Gas insert recommendation. 

Thoughts on pellet:

We first started with a Quadrafire 1200i Pellet stove in 2016 that never heated our home. We were trying to heat about 1000 square feet. Spent countless hours with Pat from MN and new pellets with no luck. The truth is, you can get different quality pellets and you need to shop around for the best heat output. We gave up last year with the pellet stove and called another Quad dealer (Dealer we bought from has horrible after sale service) to remove it.  He is going to remove it to install a gas unit. Interesting enough, he removed 30 ft of 3 inch pipe from our pellet stove and said that was long enough that the install manual requires 4inch pipe.


----------



## fireplaceenthusiant123 (Sep 23, 2021)

New member here looking for a custom gas fireplace manufacturer. Any recommendations? I've been waffling back and forth between a gas fireplace and a gas insert but have heard the latter isn't safe... any thoughts on either of these points?

Thanks!


----------



## Millbilly (Sep 23, 2021)

fireplaceenthusiant123 said:


> New member here looking for a custom gas fireplace manufacturer. Any recommendations? I've been waffling back and forth between a gas fireplace and a gas insert but have heard the latter isn't safe... any thoughts on either of these points?
> 
> Thanks!


What are you starting with? What are you trying to achieve?


----------

